# what is this in my rabbit fur



## Julia lover (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a rabbit
she live INSIDE
i have it from 4 weeks

yesterday i see white things in the fur (not much)

is it lice egg or it come from pellet litter<< when the rabbit jump it come like a sand



she didn't have hair losses


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Could be mites or simply dry skin from a moult, is she moulting?:confused1:


----------



## Julia lover (Jul 17, 2012)

Lopside said:


> Could be mites or simply dry skin from a moult, is she moulting?:confused1:


no she isn't

i can't see any fleas or mites

the ear is clean
only this whit things

is it from pellet litter, it come like sand?


----------

